# C. wendtii 'red' vs. 'bronze' vs. 'brown'



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

First off, I am not sure this question is of an appropriate level for this forum, but I have been wondering this for a while now... so I decided to post it up.  

In regards to C. wendtii 'red' vs. 'bronze' vs. 'brown', what are the differences between the three? Does anyone have a color corrected photo that can clearly differentiate the three? Are there characterics of them that are documented somewhere?


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I believe that C. wendtii 'red' tends to grow much larger than the other two.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

These common names are often given some of the many, many color variations of C. wendtii that have arisen over the years. I'm not convinced that each color style exists as a well-defined entity and there are plenty of people and vendors that use the names interchangeably.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I think that all these colors can come from one plant. I bought one wendtii a while back and it has created many different color forms. I have seen the red, brown, and bronze, as well as just green. I think these color forms depend on the lighting they recieve.


----------

